# 2021 hay pics.



## Hay diddle diddle

Well. Seems I bookend each year :lol:









Dodging trees on the new farm. Luckily they're only in one stupid paddock.


----------



## somedevildawg

Nothing like starting this year upside down  it’s gonna be a looong year


----------



## TJ Hendren

Can't you take them out diddle?


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

I could. As they were planted by a previous owner. But it's only a bit over a 5 ac paddock and also has 2 power poles. A end stay cable and an electrical switch box.( all of which DO need moving). Plan is lucerne under one of the 60ac pivots and pokey little paddocks like this to be sown to grass for grazing heifers over winter. And a few paddock trees are always good for stock shade and shelter.


----------



## r82230

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Well. Seems I bookend each year :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210104_112851.jpg
> 
> Dodging trees on the new farm. Luckily they're only in one stupid paddock.


How Diddle sees things I think.  Had to rotate so I could get the crick out of my neck trying to see the details (and if you are really cutting straight or not). :lol: 





  








Diddle redone




__
r82230


__
Jan 4, 2021








Larry


----------



## hay slayer

I just figured that's how it looked " down under"


----------



## gosh

hay slayer said:


> I just figured that's how it looked " down under"


Beat me to it!


----------



## TJ Hendren

My mistake diddle I did not realize your was going to put stock in it. A pasture without shade in my book is not a good thing.


----------



## TJ Hendren

This is not a stunt, I actually did this Christmas afternoon, although it didn't make much it is the difference between running out of hay and squeaking by and it will be razor thin at best. I pray everyday for warm temps and no snow and ice. There is no hay to be had around here, after one of the wettest years on record the rain shut off in mid May and turned hot and we saw very little rain until mid November. There was no fall grass at all. I had to start feeding hay at the end of August which put me in this predicament in the first place.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

r82230 said:


> How Diddle sees things I think.  Had to rotate so I could get the crick out of my neck trying to see the details (and if you are really cutting straight or not). :lol:
> 
> Larry


Straight lines are over rated.....I prefer "adaptive lines"( I actually use the coverage mapping lines on the top con when cutting with the massey).


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

TJ Hendren said:


> My mistake diddle I did not realize your was going to put stock in it. A pasture without shade in my book is not a good thing.


It has a row of planted trees on the western edge. No fence as yet  ol mate that had it before us , had it land formed but failed to bother refencing it, putting in drainage and a water trough. Those 3 trees were on the old fence line as originally it was a couple of stupid little horse paddocks.

I've put the drainage in now ( expensive job ...but absolutely necessary with flood irrigation). Fencing and stock troughs to come later.


----------



## cjsr8595

This had been talked about before but I just watched a guy leave TSC with at least 20 bales of this. I about died. I wanted to bring him to the house and give him a round bale of alfalfa.


----------



## r82230

cjsr8595 said:


> This had been talked about before but I just watched a guy leave TSC with at least 20 bales of this. I about died. I wanted to bring him to the house and give him a round bale of alfalfa.


But would your bales be compressed and wrapped in pretty green plastic, so he would get any chaff on his clothes or 4-wheel drive grocery hauler? :lol: 

Larry


----------



## swmnhay

I seen a better one on Craigslist

Alfalfa leaf 1 Oz

$5

plus $3.25 shipping


----------



## Hayman1

swmnhay said:


> I seen a better one on Craigslist
> 
> Alfalfa leaf 1 Oz
> 
> $5
> 
> plus $3.25 shipping


Hey Cy, that's food grade for soups and stews!


----------



## swmnhay

Hayman1 said:


> Hey Cy, that's food grade for soups and stews!


For a fool and his money is soon parted.


----------



## stack em up

Hayman1 said:


> Hey Cy, that's food grade for soups and stews!


Better known as put your money where your mouth is!


----------



## PaulN

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Straight lines are over rated.....I prefer "adaptive lines"


I'm going to have to start using the term "adaptive lines" more often. It might make people think that I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

First baling video of 21....


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Last of 4th cut.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Not exactly a haying photo. But the gentleman who traps on our property finally got a coyote from our property a good sized female. He also caught and released two red fox earlier in the season maybe it was the same one. Wasn't trapping for them and price of fur is very low


----------



## gosh

No farming going on here this time of year, either. But my wife took some pictures of the sunrise this morning and I asked her to send them to me so I could share:


----------



## CowboyRam

gosh said:


> No farming going on here this time of year, either. But my wife took some pictures of the sunrise this morning and I asked her to send them to me so I could share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C2E7FF6F-D741-46E4-AFA5-4DF7EB032C97.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4761AA32-3279-44BB-81C0-ACAA94098636.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5438CE49-103B-43FC-970E-7273909C1884.jpeg


Wow you actually have snow. We don't have any down here in Riverton.


----------



## r82230

The three of four season's, roughly same spot (best i can remember) across one of my hay fields.

July





  








Hayfield-2020




__
r82230


__
Jul 5, 2020








Oct





  








Hay Fall 01 1




__
r82230


__
Oct 21, 2020








Jan





  








20210103 114305




__
r82230


__
Jan 12, 2021











  








20210103 114321




__
r82230


__
Jan 12, 2021








I should've marked the spot better I suppose. Well I did mark it for the last pictures, then I remembered yellow snow might not be sufficient.  :lol: 

Larry


----------



## gosh

CowboyRam said:


> Wow you actually have snow. We don't have any down her in Riverton.


 Yeah, saw where you said that a few days ago. We got around a foot right now. Look at this:

https://wcc.sc.egov.usda.gov/reports/UpdateReport.html?report=Wyoming&format=SNOTEL+Snowpack+Update+Report

When you see the numbers for the Wind River, it's pretty paltry. Now look at next to last column, which is basically the year-to-date average. Towgwotee is keeping up pretty good. Just one good storm from going over average for the date.

It's easy for me to say "don't panic yet" as things over here are pretty average. But seems like you guys get a lot of snow in March or early April when we are pretty much done over here. I think you've still got time to catch up, but playing a ball game with a commanding lead is much easier for sure.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

4th cut going 1 tonne/ac


----------



## somedevildawg

Thanks for some actual haying pics, nothing much going on here in the northern hemisphere.....Tele is looking good diddle.....I’m sure you’re enjoying it.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Finished last of 4th cut this morning. Averaged 1.1 tonne/ac


----------



## Holte-Hoff

I love it how people complain about quality but don’t want to pay $55/bale for high quality hay.


----------



## broadriverhay

@ T J Hendren , technically your pictures were from 2020. I could not help it. But that is crazy baling in December.!!


----------



## r82230

broadriverhay said:


> @ T J Hendren , technically your pictures were from 2020. I could not help it. But that is crazy baling in December.!!


Perhaps his fiscal year started earlier than some of us.  :lol: Just yanking your chain a little, you know cabin fever can effect some of us that have the white stuff on the ground this time of the year. 

Larry


----------



## Cactus50

Love all the pics and videos...and @r82230 that's a beautiful place you have. And that last snow pic is a post card picture!


----------



## broadriverhay

@ r82230 , this is true. Boredom will get us all in trouble.


----------



## endrow

Looking over some roundup ready alfalfa New seeding,. Obviously never harvested yet planted the end of August 2020


----------



## endrow

Checking out some alfalfa orchard grass x stands adjacent to some barley and wheat on to the home farms. . Out checking everything for progress on Winter annuals before the expected snow cover


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Checking out some alfalfa orchard grass x stands adjacent to some barley and wheat on to the home farms. . Out checking everything for progress on Winter annuals before the expected snow cover


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Looking over some roundup ready alfalfa New seeding,. Obviously never harvested yet planted the end of August 2020


----------



## IH 1586

endrow said:


> endrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checking out some alfalfa orchard grass x stands adjacent to some barley and wheat on to the home farms. . Out checking everything for progress on Winter annuals before the expected snow cover
Click to expand...

That's some blue sky for Jan. Don't see that up here very often.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Discing a bit of ground to re laser grade. Will be sown back to clover and annual ryegrass in a months time , then irrigated up. Possibly grazed by milkers if we have a dry enough period over winter. Then hopefully cut for silage or hay in spring.


----------



## r82230

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Discing a bit of ground to re laser grade. Will be sown back to clover and annual ryegrass in a months time , then irrigated up. Possibly grazed by milkers if we have a dry enough period over winter. Then hopefully cut for silage or hay in spring.


Question, do you worry about the side stress you put on the disk by turning with it in the ground or are you running pretty shallow so there's not a lot of side stress? I tried to minimize the amount of turning with my disk for that reason.

Maybe just a dumb question too. 

Larry


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Tractor let's me know if it's too much. Then I'll lift up. . And yes not super deep. Maybe 3 inches on first pass. Try not to turn super sharp anyway.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Interesting to hear you talk about laser grading that piece of earth. I don't have 5 contiguous acres that flat and level. Guns N' Roses... takes me back to high school!


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

paoutdoorsman said:


> Interesting to hear you talk about laser grading that piece of earth. I don't have 5 contiguous acres that flat and level. Guns N' Roses... takes me back to high school!


Ha ha. Whilst not being "dead flat" so to speak. Virtually all our farms have been lasered. Obviously some have more fall than other pieces. But the whole point is to be able to irrigate as much as possible due to our climate.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

5th cutting today


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

And a bit more....very very nice for 5th cut.


----------



## r82230

Diddle,

You hurting my neck, by flipping those pics so fast.   Nice looking crop though.

Larry


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

That's so you know I was in a different paddock  . I dont know why, but this IS the only forum I have ever been on where the orientation of your phone actually matters... and of course it's not like I ever remember which way round I have to hold it


----------



## Vol

Hay diddle diddle said:


> That's so you know I was in a different paddock  . I dont know why, but this IS the only forum I have ever been on where the orientation of your phone actually matters... and of course it's not like I ever remember which way round I have to hold it


Sorry about that diddle. I have been told that we are to get a software update soon. I sure hope it becomes reality. The camera/pic posting is a royal pain for many.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

Local 120 acre farm will be a Walmart warehouse/distribution center


----------



## paoutdoorsman

I can't really hit like on that one endrow. The warehouses gobbling up farm ground along the I-81 corridor in our area is disheartening.


----------



## Hayman1

paoutdoorsman said:


> I can't really hit like on that one endrow. The warehouses gobbling up farm ground along the I-81 corridor in our area is disheartening.


Yeah, I drive 81 north 4-6 times a year. it's amazing how much beautiful farmland has been consumed between Winchester and Harrisburg in the last 15 years. Too bad they don't have to use the rock land for development instead of prime farmland


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Baled first lot of 5th cut. 40ac 1.25 tonne/ac

Bales averaged 630kg (1389 pounds).

56ac to probably do day after tomorrow.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Baling last of 5th cut. Far from ideal weather conditions. 30kph wind all night. Started raking at 1.30am finished by 5.20 straight on baler. No dew to speak of. But enough moisture out of fresh shoots that it baled up nicely. That and finished by 8am so consistent weather conditions. No choice as weather will worsen with stronger winds and then getting hotter.


----------



## IH 1586

Nothing green yet. Keeping busy moving logs from point a-b for a cousin. Needed somebody that knew how to drive. For the most part it's a controlled slide using brakes. Not much level ground to work with.

The old farmstead in the middle of nowhere is cool. Attached is couple pictures of an old piece of equipment and cannot for life of me figure out what it's called. Doing a nice job of holding up the roof which in turn is still protecting it. Seems to be in nice shape and debating on trying to get it this summer just to keep it from wasting away.

What is it and can anybody make out the name on it?


----------



## Vol

Looks like some kind of a seed cleaner.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren

It looks like a Clipper seed cleaner. Grandpa had one.


----------



## Vol

Spray the name with water and see if reads plainer. Maybe it reads Chatham??

Regards, Mike


----------



## Aaroncboo

Chatham fanning mill. 90% sure but can't find a similar looking model. Sorry


----------



## Vol

This one might just be a little earlier than yours Chris. It is a Chatham Fanning.


----------



## SVFHAY

I see a lot of clippers in this corner of the state. I wonder where that chatham was built?

I like your log rigger, looks like a simple and quick way to use 3point.


----------



## Aaroncboo

The one I found said Detroit


----------



## Vol

https://bidcal.hibid.com/lot/25927-54234-42612/chatham-fanning-mill/

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586

SVFHAY said:


> I see a lot of clippers in this corner of the state. I wonder where that chatham was built?
> 
> I like your log rigger, looks like a simple and quick way to use 3point.


It works decent. I really need one for my self once and awhile. Only down fall is unless the rigging is perfect it will break the bolts on sway block plates. If dealing with level ground or up hill not an issue, but when going down steep hills that are covered in ice logs try to out run you. Then he has me moving logs that are pushing 30' and the elevation changes makes it difficult keeping choker tight. I'm glad it's not my tractor I'm beating on. Get logs to the landing then use front end and brakes to slide them together.


----------



## endrow

Taken advantage of a freeze AM again


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

Hey Endrow, what is drilled in those stalks & what are your plans for the crop? There aren't many stalks left standing!


----------



## endrow

Jimmy Bartlett said:


> Hey Endrow, what is drilled in those stalks & what are your plans for the crop? There aren't many stalks left standing!





Jimmy Bartlett said:


> Hey Endrow, what is drilled in those stalks & what are your plans for the crop? There aren't many stalks left standing!


In September we chopped the corn for silage and left just an 18" stalk.Then Barley was planted there. It will go threw the combine mid June .We harvest the grain and bale the straw and plant soybeans, the soybeans are harvested for grain as well late fall


----------



## endrow

Moved into the wheat as well But by 9:30 a.m. As soon as the Sun got bright it got greasy And had the quit.. The ground is it nearly settled you can only run when it's froze yet And I'm expecting that the change in the near future. I am running a blend of AMS and Urea and Potash


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Moved into the wheat as well But by 9:30 a.m. As soon as the Sun got bright it got greasy And had the quit.. The ground is it nearly settled you can only run when it's froze yet And I'm expecting that the change in the near future. I am running a blend of AMS and Urea and Potash


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Load out today...Absolute pita to load...and no doubt for ol mate to unload at other end.. but hey, not my problem.

Oh and I see your server is still crap Mike.


----------



## endrow

Out Early am


----------



## endrow

Out Early am


----------



## endrow

Heard about RU shortage so I'm stocking up, on Powermax


----------



## endrow

Hey to do back-to-back pictures For the how to share this as I'm out spreading potash. Back corner Of a 35 acre field. A good 2 miles from nowhere, I run into this?


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Hey to do back-to-back pictures For the how to share this as I'm out spreading potash. Back corner Of a 35 acre field. A good 2 miles from nowhere, I run into this?


 Sorry for my auto type wanted to say I hate to do back-to-back pictures but had to share


----------



## SVFHAY

Looks like you were hosting a hopin' party! Must have been a heck of an extension cord.


----------



## Hayman1

Careful Endrow, small dumped items left alone give birth to worn out couches and lazy boys! I was in solid waste for years...


----------



## endrow

Hayman1 said:


> Careful Endrow, small dumped items left alone give birth to worn out couches and lazy boys! I was in solid waste for years...


 You bet and I know well . Our farm is just one mile from the county land fill . We own 3.5 miles of road Frontage and Very regularly county residences will take the sofa and lazyboy to the land fill and when they see the dumping fees they turn around and as soon as they are out of sight from the land fill toss it into the farmers field .Mine!

I am fortunate our county runs a topnotch landfill 5 days a week 2 employees take a small dump truck and run all the nearby roads that surround the landfill and pick up trash dump offs & Blow offs & Fall Offs


----------



## PaMike

endrow said:


> Out Early am


 Hey, I know where that is. You just had to stop and check out our newly remodeled sheetz. Bringing a load to Lititz??


----------



## IH 1586

Vol said:


> Spray the name with water and see if reads plainer. Maybe it reads Chatham??
> 
> Regards, Mike


Probably won't be spraying with water. First picture is where it's "stored". Haven't decided if I'm attempting to salvage it or not. Definitely a summer project though.

Few more pictures. Picture from the top of the property. The landing halfway from cutting to loading. Logs ready to leave. About done with this project. Getting muddy and only have limited hours in the morning now for moving the logs.

On to the next spring activity. Helping my uncle. First year with the system.


----------



## endrow

PaMike said:


> Hey, I know where that is. You just had to stop and check out our newly remodeled sheetz. Bringing a load to Lititz??


Nope not Lititz 5 miles further South . PaMike I knew that was your neighborhood .Nice Sheetz I missed it when closed . Ease to pull in and pull out no turning or backing around . Nice


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Took a few hours Wednesday and went to the AFIA fodder fest.


----------



## Vol

I sure am thrilled with our new software that we were told that we would soon get. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaulN

Maybe we're being punished for being such a "racist " bunch of a$$holes.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

@Hay diddle diddle, man I love your posts & pics. It's just getting harder to stand on my head.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Maybe it's you blokes that are upside down....the world might just not revolve around the good ol USA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Local 120 acre farm will be a Walmart warehouse/distribution center


 The farm did get sold as originally posted. Got some numbers the other day officially the farm was 108 acres and Walmart paid 19.5 million


----------



## ttazzman

TJ Hendren said:


> This is not a stunt, I actually did this Christmas afternoon, although it didn't make much it is the difference between running out of hay and squeaking by and it will be razor thin at best. I pray everyday for warm temps and no snow and ice. There is no hay to be had around here, after one of the wettest years on record the rain shut off in mid May and turned hot and we saw very little rain until mid November. There was no fall grass at all. I had to start feeding hay at the end of August which put me in this predicament in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201227_150452.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201227_150623.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201227_150456.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201225_164009.jpg


the cold weather was rough.....how are you doing on hay? going to make it? our sw mo fields are currently greening up nicely


----------



## TJ Hendren

I have 10 bales left. That field made 24 bales so it saved my skin. The fescue is coming on and I plan to fertilize Saturday.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Going for 6th cut..... perfect world it would be baleage/silage.... just dont have time to muck around making it. Good weather forecast so will try for hay......


----------



## CowboyRam

Got out into the field today; it was a beautiful day to be out. I was putting the new to me S3 Delta chain harrow to work while dad was corrugating. For some reason he could not keep up, I wonder why, LOL. At 32 feet I could cover a lot to ground; does a nice job of breaking up the turds, I'm very happy with it; I'm happy I got the hydraulic fold.


----------



## IH 1586

Got the opportunity to do some late frost seeding.














Looks like we have a new addition to the fleet. Hope it works out. One of my customers that's been in construction all his life gave it a really good review. I was on the side of returning it. He has offered use of special tools and assistance if needed.


----------



## Vol

Handy as a pocket on a shirt.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Troy Farmer

IH 1586 said:


> Got the opportunity to do some late frost seeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frost seeding 1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frost Seeding.jpg
> 
> Looks like we have a new addition to the fleet. Hope it works out. One of my customers that's been in construction all his life gave it a really good review. I was on the side of returning it. He has offered use of special tools and assistance if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skidsteer1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skidsteer.jpg


That will be the next addition here as well. Hope it gives you good service.


----------



## TJ Hendren

How is the Magnum doing Ram?


----------



## CowboyRam

TJ Hendren said:


> How is the Magnum doing Ram?


Great, It is a wonderful piece of equipment to run.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

And we're into baling 6th cut lucerne. Novelty here.....ain't made hay in April before.





















Bale count was slightly above season average and bale weight was 659kg


----------



## swmnhay

Got 100 acres Alfalfa interseeded with 5 lbs orchargrass and 5 lbs annual ryegrass right before 2" slow rain.


----------



## endrow

Good Growing conditions here. Planted roundup ready alfalfa 5 days ago within oats companion crop the alfalfa is up the oats is not


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Good Growing conditions here. Planted roundup ready alfalfa 5 days ago within oats companion crop the alfalfa is up the oats is not


----------



## endrow

Planted some roundup ready alfalfa as well last September. 10 days ago I went over it with Round up Power Max and an insectacide


----------



## Ridgefarmer63

TJ Hendren said:


> This is not a stunt, I actually did this Christmas afternoon, although it didn't make much it is the difference between running out of hay and squeaking by and it will be razor thin at best. I pray everyday for warm temps and no snow and ice. There is no hay to be had around here, after one of the wettest years on record the rain shut off in mid May and turned hot and we saw very little rain until mid November. There was no fall grass at all. I had to start feeding hay at the end of August which put me in this predicament in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201227_150452.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201227_150623.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201227_150456.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201225_164009.jpg


Ditto.

Great start to the season in New Hampshire then the rain shut off. I ran my equipment over ten acres in mid November and ended up with 6 rounds. After I started cutting the field I started getting the "this is really stupid " feeling but it wasn't my own field and I couldn't leave it half cut.

Had to start feeding two herds in August (normally mid Oct.).

Forecast is for 8 inches of snow tonight. Poor mans fertilizer....


----------



## IH 1586

21 tons of fertilizer on and waiting for the rains arrival. Spitting some snow yesterday while spreading. Fields are looking great and if all goes well should be excellent yields. If all goes well should have 2 tons on the house after their truck broke down and couldn't unload.


----------



## Stxpecans123

IH 1586 said:


> 21 tons of fertilizer on and waiting for the rains arrival. Spitting some snow yesterday while spreading. Fields are looking great and if all goes well should be excellent yields. If all goes well should have 2 tons on the house after their truck broke down and couldn't unload.


21 tons with that spreader setup ain't no joke. Git er done


----------



## IH 1586

Stxpecans123 said:


> 21 tons with that spreader setup ain't no joke. Git er done


Yep, just a few hours of seat time.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Feeding out some of April's 6th cut lucerne....beautiful soft hay this lot.




















Colour is better than what phone camera shows...


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Had my 6th cut feed tested recently. 9.75 ME 20.4%protein rfv of 170. Bloody happy with that considering how late it was in cutting.


----------



## slvr98svt

Laid around 150 acres down for customers since Monday. Planning on starting some of my own this weekend.


----------



## Grateful11

It's been a while but here's a few photos from the second hay cut this season, the first was about 31 bales of fairly clean Abruzzi Rye on 5 acres. he first photo is of 140 4x4' rounds, but you can't see them all, on 12 acres of Abruzzi Rye, Oats and volunteer Italian Rye. Don't care for the Italian Rye but son's herd likes it. Most of the Fall seeding drowned out here after 69.25" rain last year, a record. Son has about 27 acres on the ground right now, baling starts tomorrow.


----------



## RockyHill

Grateful11 said:


> It's been a while but here's a few photos from the second hay cut this season, the first was about 31 bales of fairly clean Abruzzi Rye on 5 acres. he first photo is of 140 4x4' rounds, but you can't see them all, on 12 acres of Abruzzi Rye, Oats and volunteer Italian Rye. Don't care for the Italian Rye but son's herd likes it. Most of the Fall seeding drowned out here after 69.25" rain last year, a record. Son has about 27 acres on the ground right now, baling starts tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2956.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2801.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2757.jpg


Glad to see you back on here.

Beautiful pictures!

Shelia


----------



## Gearclash

Helped a neighbor chop his winter rye a few days ago. I ran the rake for something different. Been a really, really long time since I raked very much crop in front of a chopper. Moisture was at 64% when we started. My guess is the crop in the video was down to more like 60%. The Vermeer R2300 does a very nice job raking wet crop. Can't travel as fast as if the crop were dry, but still could easily stay ahead of a 500 hp Claas chopper. 15' mower swath.


----------



## IH 1586

Couple miscellaneous pictures from May.

Trucks first load of baleage








First bale of the season








Our new arrivals


























The other part of the herd


----------



## Grateful11

IH 1586 said:


> Couple miscellaneous pictures from May.


Great looking place you got there. Nice looking hay too.


----------



## IH 1586

Grateful11 said:


> Great looking place you got there. Nice looking hay too.


Thank you


----------



## N8TE




----------



## N8TE




----------



## TJ Hendren

What type of grass is this?


----------



## IH 1586

My 2 sons got to bring home their Great Grandpa/Grandpa's JD chopper box 19 years after I sold it. Purchased new it only seemed right to bring it back home when my wife saw it sitting for sale along the road. Few of my dads bumper stickers remain. 40 years on the farm it left with original tires and rim. Came back with 1. Rest are white and car tires little annoyed with that. Hope to get the original owners manual soon. At least it was stored inside.

Edited 6/15/2021

Can't believe I forgot an original farm picture from back in the day.


----------



## Macndee

Nice yield in Lawrence, Kansas. Looks to be between 2.75 and 3.0 ton.








Cheers, Mac


----------



## IH 1586

First of the dry rounds done.


----------



## IH 1586

First of the hay down for squares. June 22 and Carhartt jacket and gloves.


----------



## CowboyRam

Finally started cutting our first cutting. I plugged up the header three times. Started cutting at four MPR, plugged, slowed to three MPR, plugged, slowed to two MPR and had not problems. It only plugged up on the right side, maybe the conditioner is set to tight on the right side. I should have had it cut two weeks ago, but oh well, that is the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## SwingOak

Finally got my haybine fixed and finished first cutting in early June. I made a video:


----------



## Trillium Farm

Looks like you're really all set!!!


----------



## Hayjosh

Cutting the first of my hay on Memorial Day.


----------



## Tx Jim

Both crops are very nice looking!


----------



## JRehberg

Not many folks have cut hay yet in NW Florida; was real dry through the first of June but has been solid rain since. Will be laying down our perennial peanut as soon as weather window appears. It's about 10" tall in this photo from last weekend; probably be 12"-14" when we cut it. Will make some top quality weed free hay if we can get it put up.


----------



## swmnhay

__ https://www.facebook.com/100000081631994/posts/4547699965242680


v raking some alfalfa.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Knocked out 3rd cut alfalfa/orchard this week.


----------



## Tx Jim

10.85 acre field yielded 75 rd bales that were 4x5.5. I baled that field for my neighbor because his JD burnt. Hay was too mature & thick due to unusual rainy weather.


----------



## Trotwood2955

We finished up the acres that we cut for second cutting this week. About like first cutting in that it was about 50-60% of normal. But better than it could have been with no more rain than we’ve had. One thing for sure though, it dried much easier than last year when I can’t remember cutting a single second or third cut field that wasn’t mud beneath.


----------



## SwingOak

Hayjosh said:


> Cutting the first of my hay on Memorial Day.


Great sound track LOL


----------



## Hayjosh

SwingOak said:


> Great sound track LOL


OMG! I could tell you used iMovie. I think you had gone through about every title graphic available in your video.


----------



## Hayjosh

Been hauling in wagons of second cut last week. The boys on the wagon stack a nice wagon. About 830 second cut bales so far, I still have 13 acres left.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I did 220 bales of Rowen this afternoon! My wagons didn't look near that neat! But then I haven't perfected bale placement with the belt thrower!


----------



## SwingOak

Hayjosh said:


> OMG! I could tell you used iMovie. I think you had gone through about every title graphic available in your video.


just having fun and trying to keep it interesting 😁


----------



## swmnhay

Picking up bales.8 bale self loading and unloading trailer pulled with pickup.



__ https://www.facebook.com/100000081631994/posts/4583638054982204


----------



## swmnhay

Unloading.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1225741514514136


----------



## SwingOak

Well I gotta say I just baled a few acres of second cutting this week. Decent crop, a couple of nice days there in the beginning, humidity got high and the haze from the wildfires hurt drydown time, but I'm kicking myself because I raked when I should have tedded and let it rest another day, and if I didn't have to fly to Kansas for work would have waited another day to bale. 

Moisture was higher than I like, running up to 20% or so, most under 18% and the occasional high reading in a few. Humidity went way high before I finished baling Wednesday night (these are small squares) so I left the most full wagon hitched to a tractor, parked it indoors pointed at the door, and left a temperature probe stuck in a high reading bale and told my absolutely wonderful girlfriend to check it am/pm while I'm away, with the instructions if the temp goes to 100°F get it out of the barn and out in the open and I'll worry about the wagon later if it burns. 

Here we are two days later and the temp has not gone over 73°F. I think it's OK.

Regardless, while on my business trip (my day job interferes with my farming efforts every summer, so frustrating) I did a bunch of research here and elsewhere, and last night I broke out the ol' credit card and I now have an Agratronix BHT-2 bale monitor and a 25 gallon CropCare applicator tank kit on order. 

I made a bunch of calls, and absolutely every dealer around me is out of preservative, although one of my local tractor places is getting some in early next week and has me on their list for when it comes in. 

I should have it installed before I finish 2nd cutting, and (hopefully) make a third in mid September. I hate spending the money but it seems like a good investment...


----------



## Hayman1

You won’t regret either purchase, you will question why it took you so long to spend a little for a lot of peace post baling


----------



## Gearclash

swmnhay said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/100000081631994/posts/4547699965242680
> 
> 
> v raking some alfalfa.


What do you think of the new Vermeer rake? That’s a 14 wheel right?


----------



## swmnhay

Gearclash said:


> What do you think of the new Vermeer rake? That’s a 14 wheel right?


I like it.I traded one in that was well used before I bought on video auction,same model.easy to set so rake wheels barely touch the ground.I should make some wind guards for the rake wheels


----------



## SwingOak

Hayman1 said:


> You won’t regret either purchase, you will question why it took you so long to spend a little for a lot of peace post baling


I've been dragging my feet for a few years now, I'd just rather make nice dry hay. Apparently I'm not that bright!


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Didnt know my phone had a life of it's own and made "stories" till I was trying to delete stuff to free up memory... Anyhoo. Found this and thought it was cool, so thought I'd share...




At the moment preparing ground for a spring lucerne planting. Working in lime and gypsum. Pivot fits the paddock perfectly now after winters big shift. If anyone is interested in seeing how to move a NON towable pivot by yourself , watch the video above and check out my other YouTube clips.


----------



## Aaroncboo

Guess I never thought of that's how you work ground under a pivot. Makes sense. Really neat video.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Aaroncboo said:


> Guess I never thought of that's how you work ground under a pivot. Makes sense. Really neat video.


Up and back is a possibility too. I'm doing circle work as I'm leaving a 2 foot curve where each tower runs. I'm trying to avoid causing wheel track rutting. Fingers crossed it works. As for haying under a pivot. You can do circle work as well. Or cut back n forwards if wheel tracks aren't an issue. Original owner that set the first pivot up cut back n forwards. Last bloke haying it did it in circles.. When it's time to sow it will be back n forwards and then cross drill it.It's all new to me. Only had this farm for 9 months.


----------



## Hayjosh

SwingOak said:


> Well I gotta say I just baled a few acres of second cutting this week. Decent crop, a couple of nice days there in the beginning, humidity got high and the haze from the wildfires hurt drydown time, but I'm kicking myself because I raked when I should have tedded and let it rest another day, and if I didn't have to fly to Kansas for work would have waited another day to bale.
> 
> Moisture was higher than I like, running up to 20% or so, most under 18% and the occasional high reading in a few. Humidity went way high before I finished baling Wednesday night (these are small squares) so I left the most full wagon hitched to a tractor, parked it indoors pointed at the door, and left a temperature probe stuck in a high reading bale and told my absolutely wonderful girlfriend to check it am/pm while I'm away, with the instructions if the temp goes to 100°F get it out of the barn and out in the open and I'll worry about the wagon later if it burns.
> 
> Here we are two days later and the temp has not gone over 73°F. I think it's OK.
> 
> Regardless, while on my business trip (my day job interferes with my farming efforts every summer, so frustrating) I did a bunch of research here and elsewhere, and last night I broke out the ol' credit card and I now have an Agratronix BHT-2 bale monitor and a 25 gallon CropCare applicator tank kit on order.
> 
> I made a bunch of calls, and absolutely every dealer around me is out of preservative, although one of my local tractor places is getting some in early next week and has me on their list for when it comes in.
> 
> I should have it installed before I finish 2nd cutting, and (hopefully) make a third in mid September. I hate spending the money but it seems like a good investment...


Your hay is not going to get too hot.


----------



## Onthayman

Finally been getting a bit of nice weather. Finished first cut last week. Started right into second. Delivered some rounds of first. Also had another friend come in with his baron yesterday to help before it rained. Did 25 acres in about 3.5 hours. 
The yield was good 1800 bales and 25 rounds.


----------



## IH 1586

Onthayman said:


> Finally been getting a bit of nice weather. Finished first cut last week. Started right into second. Delivered some rounds of first. Also had another friend come in with his baron yesterday to help before it rained. Did 25 acres in about 3.5 hours.
> The yield was good 1800 bales and 25 rounds.


I hope I can say the same thing next week. Have about 15 acres left of 1st and 60 acres of 2nd that has been ready. This could be the worst year yet.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Sowing lucerne ahead of rain forecast for tomorrow....


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

34mm Friday night into Saturday. Perfect timing for the lucerne I'd just sown.


----------



## Coope3

2021 Hay Season


----------



## Gearclash

Beginning of the annual bean straw run. Decided to do something different and put the duals on the MX135 this fall.


----------



## mstuck21

My last loads for the season.. I’d take this low humidity and no dew thing for every cutting


----------



## Hayman1

That is nice looking hay. Did not think you St Louis guys ever got low humidity. Yesterday and day before were optimum here. 80 degrees, good breeze, and below 40% humidity. Yesterday it was blowing about 7-8 mph, any more and the windrows would have been lost. Hay running at 12.5% both on the inline and stick. Really nice hay. today showers, muggy.


----------



## mstuck21

Thanks Hayman and others... yes low humidity is kind of like a unicorn around here.. pretty clear it makes a huge difference.. we’ve had sloppy dews all summer and didn’t even have that to contend with.. it was super windy yesterday and blowing my orchard grass windrows around.. kind of a hassle but others are having way worse going than me so we’ll just be happy it’s in the shed dry


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Not hay weather here yet... But will be starting silage in the coming week. Conveniently the contractor I use, uses my yard to store his equipment when up here.


----------



## U Lazy V Ranch

Not a bad year on this side of the mountains (West) in Montana. We had about a 10 day hard rain, right in the middle of the season, that kind of messed us up, but we did as good as last year. I'd love to have another 100 bales sitting here, but we've got enough if we don't have an early winter. 
The new to us Vermeer 605SM made baling fun again! What a wonderful machine! Short, tall, dry, wet, whatever....it just does it's job and spits them out the back! Couldn't be happier!
John


----------



## Hay diddle diddle




----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Balansa clover went well in this paddock.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Contractor chopping silage the other night.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle




----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Mainly Balansa clover , with a mix of Shaftal Persian clover and Trikkala subterranean clover.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle




----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Punched out 95 tonnes of balansa, sub clover, Persian clover and a bit of lucerne for good measure after lunch today. Only 200ac to go before rain Wednesday evening...Dont like my chances... will be out very late tonight carting 6 loads home...


----------



## Trillium Farm

Looking Good, Diddle!


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Rain due tomorrow afternoon/evening. 85 ac to go. Will hopefully get a fair bit of it done tonight. 60 ac baled today. Dubious moisture levels. So spaced out in shed and plenty of acid on when baling. Some of tonight's ryegrass has green knots as well. Acid again.....None for sale, all our own use, so it needs string around it before the rain.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Last load for the moment


----------



## CowboyRam

Made my last bale for the year this afternoon. It was either bale it today, or not get it baled. Rain and snow is forecasted for tomorrow, and Wednesday.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Back to cutting. The shaftal Persian clover has grown to the same height as the well mature Italian ryegrass. Should have been cut a month ago, but we have had over 100mm of rain during that time... Extremely wet and cool November for here...






















About 40ac of shaftal to cut plus 56ac of good second cut Lucerne. Plus 60ac of opportunistic Lucerne.And at some point , a first cut off of the new seeding


----------



## TJ Hendren

Diddle, I have heard that it is against the law to cut down a tree in Australia, is that true. I just ask because every time i see a picture from there in huge fields there are lone trees scattered in them. Just a curiosity killed the cat thing.


----------



## Aaroncboo

Ditto. If your name wasn't attached to the post and I only had access to the pictures I would still know that's australia. Definitely has a certain look to it.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

It might be?? Some areas are more nazi than others. So are some neighbors. Trees "fall over" from time to time.. but in general most people work around old paddock trees as they offer stock shade in our extreme heat. Any I've had "fall over" have been offset by the several thousand I have planted in the last 25 years.


----------



## Aaroncboo

Just a question but what purpose to planting that many trees? Just in random spots or in a reforestation kinda way? Just curious how or why you do it?


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Wind breaks, shelter belts. Along fence lines , drains, edges of paddocks etc . Like I said, offers stock shade over summer. This area (riverina plains) is very open and exposed. Plus it gives birds a habitat. For example, I had one 90ac block that is 5 paddocks and there was only 2 remnant old half dead Murray pine trees in one paddock. It now has 8 tree lines








Plus in my opinion, trees increase both the astheics and value of land compared to a barren farm.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Last of a delayed 2nd cut Lucerne.


----------



## Trillium Farm

Good Looking Lucerne Diddly!


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Just hope I can get it in a bale without any rain...... Over 200ac to bale this week.


----------



## Hayman1

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Just hope I can get it in a bale without any rain...... Over 200ac to bale this week.


Diddle-seems like with the acres you are doing that you would have a big mother SP mower/conditioner. Are they not popular down under?


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Hayman1 said:


> Diddle-seems like with the acres you are doing that you would have a big mother SP mower/conditioner. Are they not popular down under?


Really big operations do. In general they also have swather fronts as well for either windowing canola, or straw But on the whole it's pull type. Main reason is the cost. A new Massey here is over 270k without a swather front....(50k for a 16ft mower deck). 
Most people prefer pull types as you still get the use of your tractor.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

I'd love one.....just can't afford one... Thinking a 2nd late model 946 since my young bloke has come home.


----------



## Hayman1

Afford ability is highly overrated in the hay business 😝


----------



## Trillium Farm




----------



## Gearclash

Short video of stalk baling. Shot on the Monday after Thanksgiving. Second last field of the year.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Dodged a huge bullet yesterday with forecast rain of 20-40mm missing us. Just 2 or 3 brief light showers. Last 32ac of clover and ryegrass to start baling tonight. Then 36ac to rake very early in the morning, then bale mid morning, then finish off the clover if the dew gets too heavy tonight.. Massive windows.....Then Sunday cut the 72ac of new Lucerne for the first time... Been a massive week so far.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle




----------



## Hay diddle diddle

666 bales from 206ac . 72 to cut tomorrow. That should be it for the Callender year....


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Appreciate you sharing diddle diddle. As I'm cleaning, servicing, and storing equipment until next season, you're just really getting into it. Sure would love to visit your continent some day.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

First cut from the new stand sown end of August.






















Still coming to terms with pivots on headlands


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

And baled up...1.3 tonne /ac 
Very happy with this variety. All I will use going forward. Very fine stem meant it was ready in 48hrs...Only thing was we had no dew that night , so had to wait another day.






















Dare say that's the last hay pics for this year.


----------



## ACDII

Just ran across this thread, thought I would share my first baling with my new to me NH273. I don't have the fields set up yet, winter rolled in sooner than expected and set me back on my outdoor chores, well, a broken hydraulic line on the backhoe actually set me back, but come spring will finish up. Its only 3+ acres, but rather than waste it, might as well bale it. I cut the small field with a rough cut and it was rather thick, so thought I would give the baler a try, and other than it moving the B2410 around like a childs toy, it actually worked pretty good. 

grass was still damp so it baled tight and heavy, but after the first bale went through, which was more like a bale and a half, the next ones tied up nice, which was what I wanted to test the most.









Here is one of the last bales through that came out, the final bale and a half had to be broken up and removed. 










So the IH35 rake works great, worth the time and money invested, and the NH273 works well, not bad for $1250. I do need to replace a bearing on the link for the feeder that connects to the plunger, and a few springs, and replace the chains, but that's it, it just looks rough, but runs really smooth, and ties well. 

Now for next spring when I can get the fields planted and start making hay.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Cutting another 70 today and tomorrow. Unsure if it the baling will squeeze into this year or next. 40°c plus Temps from Friday onwards....


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

3am new years eve morning. 19°c....















slight dew now at 5.30... wait for it to burn off and then start baling...expecting 39°c here today.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Last day of 2021.....


----------

